
Opening in SF hacker house - mwerty
http://divvyshot.com/event/hacker_house/
======
Sam_Odio
An update on the Palo Alto house: All of the original residents (including
myself) have moved out. However there are 8 new coders (mostly YC S09 I think)
moving in for the summer. There's probably going to be availability in the
fall if anyone's interested. Email Jared Tame to organize: jmtame at google's
email service.

Also: If anyone wants to start a HH in their local city send me an email: my
first name @odio.com.

~~~
lionheart
Is there a point in starting a HH outside of the Valley?

Or were you referring just to other cities in the area where people might want
to do this?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Sure. Starting a HH outside the valley is a great way to increase the signal-
to-noise ratio of the people you're interacting with.

I attempted an early version of the HH when I was in Charlotesville, VA. I met
several great coders through the house (and ended up applying to YC with one
of them).

~~~
rolando
I'm writing this from my bed in Charlottesville...

------
seiji
I think Sam secretly wants to be a real estate agent.

~~~
jmtulloss
Until about 12 months ago, I think we all secretly wanted to be real estate
agents.

------
mwerty
The hacker house is home to 3 hackers (including one YC startup) and would
love to get a roommate from the HN community. Email sf-house _at_
googlegroups.com or sam at odio d0t cøm to schedule a time.

------
lyime
I am definitely Interested.

